# Couple pictures of the "Town of Eureka"



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is a few of the pictures(Bottom) I took of my little set. On the All-Aboard inner track is running the "Silver Comet Set". To my surprise the long passenger cars do not hit anything on the sharp radius curves. Outer loop is a pair a N/H Alco's (Both Powered) pulling a long freight.
Second picture is the "purple tubes" glowing(#16's) and to provide DC power to the units. I like to
lug them down to about 20 MPH scale speed. Hope you like--Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)




----------

